# Suche gutes Spiel



## Ekamin (11. August 2014)

Hi, ich bin grade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Game. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen? 
Es sollte kein Farming-Spiel sein, wo man einfach nur die ganze Zeit einen Gegner nach dem nächsten "wegfarmt". Ich weiß gar nicht, wie man daran Freude haben kann. Es ist ja immer dasselbe, oder? Rennspiele werden ziemlich schnell langweilig, Shooter hab ich auch schon so gut wie durch Bioshock, CoD, Bf... Sportgames interessieren mich überhaupt nicht. Vielleicht kennt ihr ja ein Spiel, was mich interessieren könnte. Vielleicht irgendwas, was euch richtig umgehauen hat und was ihr lange spielen konntet. Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## BenRo (11. August 2014)

Die Batman-Reihe vielleicht? Da gibts zwar auch wiederkehrende Spielprinzipien, aber einerseits kannst du meist selbst entscheiden, welcher Aufgabe du dich als nächstes widmest, andererseits ist allein schon das "Batman-sein" und durch die Lüfte gleiten, versteckte Riddler-Trophäen finden und sich die Gegend anschauen ziemlich cool.


----------



## Systemprofi (11. August 2014)

half-life


----------



## Systemprofi (11. August 2014)

split-second velocity


----------



## CSOger (11. August 2014)

GTA IV schon gespielt?

Fahren,fliegen,ballern,...Story zocken.
Oder halt nur ne Menge Blödsinn in der Stadt machen.
Schon die "Mini Games" (Bowling,Dart,Pool usw.) können ne Weile beschäftigen.


----------



## Ekamin (11. August 2014)

Übrigens: Deine Tastatur, die du haben willst gibts am günstigsten hier: Cooler Master CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid I Brauner Switch (Art.-Nr. 90551476) - Tastaturen - computeruniverse


----------



## BenRo (11. August 2014)

Ist zwar total Off Topic, aber danke. Leider ist es eine andere Tastatur, ich suche sie mit MX Blue Switches.
CoolerMaster schrieb mir dazu "At the moment this keyboard is not available with blue switches. It depends on our distributors if it will become available or not (there is a minimum order quantity for them)." - Da ich davon ausgehe, dass irgendwo durchaus Exemplare davon existieren (und seien es bei CoolerMaster rumliegende Samples), bleibt sie in der Signatur.


----------



## Ekamin (11. August 2014)

okaaay  dann viel glück, dass du mal eine erwischt


----------



## Gamer090 (11. August 2014)

Wenn dich RPGs interessieren dann The Witcher 1+2, gibts beides sehr günstig zu kaufen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. August 2014)

Welches Genre Spiele würde dich denn überhaupt so ansprechen?


----------



## Kinguin (11. August 2014)

Also aus deinem Startpost lese ich,dass du keine Shooter,Sportspiele,Rennspiele oder Hack n Slays/Grind MMOs/Button Bashing AC willst (das meinse wohl mit Farming) 
Dann würde ich dir halt wirklich mal ein Rpg ans Herz legen wie zb The Witcher 1/2 
Das setzt allerdings voraus,dass du mit solchen Spielen was anfangen kannst bzw ob du dich auf für eine Story begeistern kannst
Oder was hälse von einem Spiel,wo du etwas mehr Herumexperimentieren kannst und verschiedene Wege ausprobierst?
also vorbeschleichen,die umgebung nutzen - dann wäre dishonored ganz gut - stealth action wäre das 
Oder du willst mal etwas mehr gefordert werden und für behutsames Vorgehen belohnt werden,dann wäre Dark Souls vllt was für dich

ps: Batman ist natürlich auch ein tolles Spiel


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

Kauf dir Emergency. Hat mir zumindest immer Spaß gemacht. ^^


----------

